# Its Me!!! Time to get my Tim the Tool Man ONNNN!!



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 30, 2007)

Well guys.. long weekend means.. time to gets to the building... Heres my plan for my new grow box.... 

Im making two side by side room 4x4 and 8ft tall.... so the total of my box is going to be 8ft wide 4ft deep and 8ft tall....  The plan is running a 400w MH for the 4x4 veg room.. its a bit bigger then they recommend for the MH... 

Then my 4x4 flower room with the 400w HPS... which is the recommended size for the HPS....  

Im going to be building this today..and taking step by step pictures... ill post them in the DIY.... hopefully mine turns out as nice at king kahunas...


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 30, 2007)

Cool!  Try to have everything you need before building because I hate having to stop to run to the store for something mid project!:doh:


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 30, 2007)

Yea , think thats gonna happen either way....LOL... but yea.... i just read that my measurements only allow 2500lumens per square ft... seems a bit low..... but again..  i could always add another 150whps in the flower room if i find its not enough...


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 30, 2007)

I know this kinda looks like a football play... but heres my idea.... each quadrant is 2ft by 2ft or 24", my plan is to harvest a DWC and 3 organics every month from the bloom room.... 
And be able to veg a DWC, 3 organic, as well as maintain two or three moms and my bubble cloner... like illustrated in my beautiful pic..


----------



## Mutt (Jun 30, 2007)

Or add Florous along the side walls. I've done that before. helps get to those lower bud sites. I just used cool whites and the leaves woulnd't even burn the leaves.

Man you plan looks great man...look forward to seein this set-up in action.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 30, 2007)

I have a two tube 4ft floro light i could mount in there... 
Or i could always if im having problems.. add in some CFL... but id like to try and get it to run off just the two 400w... im looking at about $30 a month to run them both...


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks mutt... I wanna be able to do a bit of both dirt and DWC... do you think i will run into canopy problems by putting plants from the veg.. into the flower room with plants that are 4weeks into flower??? I think i might run into some problems with the canopy...


----------



## Mutt (Jun 30, 2007)

Maybe if you did a 2 screen Scrog and kept the canopy as even as possible. but your right...ht. may become an issue.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 30, 2007)

I guess i could always use LST methods etc to try and let the others catch up for a few weeks...is there like a minimum sq ft per plant??? or is that strain specific...


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 30, 2007)

Look at that sexy new avatar.... I couldnt stand having the same old bob as everyone else...


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 30, 2007)

I also might add i have a fear of saws..... so this thread could get really interesting quickly... STAY TUNED


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 30, 2007)

Well the destruction etc took a bit longer.. .so this may end up being a two or three day operation... still have all 9.5 fingers... so im doing aight...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 30, 2007)

RatherBBurnin said:
			
		

> Well the destruction etc took a bit longer.. .so this may end up being a two or three day operation... still have all 9.5 fingers... so im doing aight...


 
Be careful dude!!!  

Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 30, 2007)

No way is there a minimum for each plant.  I grew clones in a 3"x3" area.  You are limited by only your imagination with growing options man...  I want to set up a grow in the back of a toilet...


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 30, 2007)

Well What i basically got done was took out the existing structure of my space... and i framed in the floor and the one wall... Ive since decided to insulation/PVC plastic all of the walls before i plywood, so ive stopped for today..  but im basically going to end up with two rooms just shy of 4x4... 
Ill post pics in one sec..


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 30, 2007)

make sure we get pics! goodluck, just uploaded my marley vater as well :48:


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 30, 2007)

yea im just making some dinner.. then ill up.. its nothing special right now.. just a quick pic of my 4x8 floor raised 1.5" above the cement floor.. 
And a pic of the first outside wall ive framed in.. im just using 2x3s and plywood... then i plan to PVC plastic the whole room...then mylar the whole room...  I prolly wont get time until next week to do the insulation etc.. i wasnt planning on doing that.. but i realized it would get too cold in the winter.. so i must keep as much heat in as possible..


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 30, 2007)

Ok,,, Input time... I have three fans.. 2 50CFM bathroom exhaust fans.. and my carbon scrubber hooked to the 135CFM 4" cage fan... I need to intake and exhaust two rooms... SOOOOO im thinking.. I use each 50CFM fan as intakes...  and i exhaust the bloom with the 135CFM... but what do you think i should do as far as exhausting my veg.. computer fans??? 

rooms are 4x4x6=104cubic feet.. 

Every min?? two mins??? what do these computer fans move for cfm?


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Ataraxia (Jul 1, 2007)

RatherBBurnin said:
			
		

> What do these computer fans move for cfm?



Computer fans come in a wide range of CFM ratings.  I've seen as high as 200.  I recently bought some 110CFM fans which are 120mmx120mm.  They work nice.  I bought two DC fans, and one AC fan.  They are all the same size and CFM rating, but the AC fans are much larger.  All you need to hook up the DC fans to a regular outlet is a AC/DC converter which you can get online or at an electronics store.  The computer fans are widely available online, ebay, or a computer parts website.  Your semi-constructed room looks great so far, keep up the good work


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jul 2, 2007)

Yea im just not sure if i wanna use computer fans.. or just normal bathroom exhaust fans..... 

The bathroom ones only put 50 CFM... but are easier to connect to ducting..

This week we get the other two walls up..and the insulation done....


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 2, 2007)

Best thing to do is find someone with a old furnace blower. Put that bad boy in a box and you will be pulling air like a mad man.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jul 2, 2007)

Hmmm i dont think i know anyone with a furance blower.. but ill look into that...


----------



## Draston (Jul 4, 2007)

Get some 120mm industrial metal fans. I put one in my closet and it sucks a ton of air!


----------

